# un servidor



## rachele

*un servidor*
No consigo entender lo que significa en este contexto este sustantivo. Se trata de la transcripción de una audición de un curso de lengua: "Filomeno Mercado, un servidor, va a dirigir el debate de hoy..." Ne suena mal servo/domestico traducciones del vocabulario para la palabra servidor. Gracias, Rachele


----------



## Agró

Se usa como nombre que por cortesía y obsequio se da *a sí misma* una persona respecto de otra.

Io stesso (?)
Proprio io (?)


----------



## rachele

Grazie Agró, sarebbe stato difficile arrivarci, ora capisco, è come quando in Italia alla radio si dice: "E' Pinco Pallino in persona che vi parla dai microfoni di radio XX". Che meraviglia este forum. Rachele


----------



## gatogab

rachele said:


> *un servidor*
> No consigo entender lo que significa en este contexto este sustantivo. Se trata de la transcripción de una audición de un curso de lengua: "Filomeno Mercado, un servidor, va a dirigir el debate de hoy..." Ne suena mal servo/domestico traducciones del vocabulario para la palabra servidor. Gracias, Rachele


Io capisco che Filomeno Mercado presenta se stesso come *al servizio* di chi parteciparà al dibattito.


----------



## ursu-lab

"un servidor" si dice riferendosi a se stessi e in Italiano NON esiste un'espressione del genere. Per esempio chiami qualcuno per nome, tipo un appello o un colloquio con appuntamento, e l'altro per dire che è lui risponde "servidor", come in italiano diresti "eccomi qui". Non ha niente a che fare il fatto di servire. Per cui la traduzione è "Mi presento, sono Filomeno Mercado e in quest'occasione sarò io l'incaricato di organizzare la tavola rotonda/il dibattito..."


----------



## Neuromante

¿Il sottoscrito?
Creo que mantiene todo el significado e intensión del original.


----------



## ursu-lab

*S*ì, in teoria sì, però nella lingua orale nessuno dice "il sottoscritto" (infatti "scritto" sta per "firmato") per dire "io".


----------



## 0scar

*servitore*
3. in formule di cortesia usate in passato, spec. nella chiusa delle lettere: il suo umile servitore, il suo devoto, il suo affezionato servitore
De Mauro

¿Suena descabellado decir "Filomeno Mercado, questo servitore,..."?

¿O quizás "Filomeno Mercado, presente lui/presente qui,..."?


----------



## Neuromante

Ursu-lab, es que no se trata de lenguaje oral, es una transcripción de un curso, que aunque sea hablado no tiene nada que ver con el lenguaje oral. Nadie da o dirige un debate con las mismas expresiones con que habla


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> sì, in teoria sì, però nella lingua orale nessuno dice "il sottoscritto" (infatti "scritto" sta per "firmato") per dire "io".


Alcune persone usano dire di se stessi, in una conversazione_, 'il sottoscritto'_, puntandosi i pollici verso il petto. Altri lo fanno con l'indice.


----------



## Curandera

*Il qui presente* FilomenoMercado...


----------



## ursu-lab

"*S*ervitore" assolutamente no: a me ricorda Goldoni con Arlecchino servitore di due padroni... in italiano non ha nessun senso. *P*er quanto riguarda il fatto che si tratta della trascrizione di un corso, proprio per questo mi sembra alguanto improbabile che si senta una voce che dica "il sottoscritto". Quest'espressione spagnola è intraducibile in italiano, è un modo di dire che NON esiste nella nostra lingua. Un esempio: alcune persone fanno la fila in banca, allo sportello, in ordine confuso. Entra una persona e domanda "chi è l'ultimo"? E l'ultimo risponde "servidor". È un'espressione MOLTO FREQUENTE, la dicono TUTTI. Un italiano risponderebbe semplicemente "Io". E basta. È inutile spaccarsi la testa per trovare un equivalente. In questo contesto "il sottoscritto" è, quantomeno, improbabile" e lo stesso vale per "il qui presente" che, appunto, implica una presenza fisica, tipo documento autocertificato con apposta firma. Che c'entra con un corso? Un consiglio? Sinceramente, io lo salterei e basta, la frase mantiene lo stesso significato e migliora in scorrevolezza.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tra l'altro, Oscar, queste espressioni antiquate che hai trovato nel De Mauro, probabilmente derivano, come "sua eccellenza" ecc. proprio dall'influenza dello spagnolo durante la dominazione borbonica. Nell'italiano odierno risulta pomposo, esagerato e pedante. Barocco, direi... ;-)


----------



## gatogab

> Un consiglio? Sinceramente, io lo salterei e basta, la frase mantiene lo stesso significato e migliora in scorrevolezza.


Si.



0scar said:


> ¿Suena descabellado decir "Filomeno Mercado, questo servitore,..."?


 Parecchio


----------



## rachele

Riassumendo... Sottoscritto non mi pare che vada bene nel contesto, si tratta della trascrizione di una trasmissione radiofonica, non mi suona molto. Propenderei per un "... è proprio XX che vi parla dai microfoni...". Oppure non si traduce, mi interessava soprattutto sapere cosa significava, grazie  a tutti. Rachele


----------



## MOMO2

Vediamo se sono riuscita a fare il "muliquote" ...

In italiano, spiacente di contraddirvi, esistono eccome espressioni che trasmettono lo stesso senso di "servidor". Quello che cambia è la posizione nella frase.

Le espressioni alle quali sto pensando sono "a disposizione" e "per servirla".
Ovviamente un trentenne non direbbe "Sono Filomeno Martínez (si chiamava così il nostro?), per servirla ..." 
Se proprio gli imponessero di essere moooooooolto deferente direbbe: "Sono FM, sono a sua completa disposizione e oggi modererò il dibattito ...

Oggi va così , Momo

E ti pareva! Qualche anima pia dovrà rispiegarmi come fare a multiquotare, ops, a proporre più citazioni.


----------



## ursu-lab

una cosa è un commesso in un negozio di abbigliamento o una hostess in un aereo, e un'altra è un tizio che presenta una trasmissione radiofonica... a meno che non si tratti di un programma di consulenza medica o giuridica: "sono a VOSTRA disposizione per rispondere a tutte le domande che vorrete pormi..."


----------



## 0scar

¿No existe también, igual que en castellano. la formula de cortesia: _al suo, al vostro servizio_?

Es que todas estas manera de decir, tanto  en castellano como italiano,  no tienen connotación negativa, porque  no derivan de servidumbre o servil, sino de servicial. 

Además creo que todavía se usa la expresión  _servitore pubblico_.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Per cui la traduzione è "Mi presento, sono Filomeno Mercado e in quest'occasione sarò io l'incaricato di organizzare la tavola rotonda/il dibattito..."


Secondo me, questa è la traduzione migliore.





MOMO2 said:


> Vediamo se sono riuscit*a* a fare il "muliquote" ...


Sei una donna?? "Momo" è nome da donna?? (Non mi fraintendere, lo chiedo soltanto perché non l'avevo mai sentito!)


----------



## MOMO2

0scar said:


> ¿No existe también, igual que en castellano. la formula de cortesia: _al suo, al vostro servizio_?
> 
> Es que todas estas manera de decir, tanto en castellano como italiano, no tienen connotación negativa, porque no derivan de servidumbre o servil, sino de servicial.
> 
> Además creo que todavía se usa la expresión _servitore pubblico_.


 
Existe pero no la usaría un profesional de ese nivel.
Mejor dicho yo sólo escuché esa frase dicha por empresas como que sé yo compañías aereas o parecidas.

Es cierto que también me han dicho alguna vez: "Sono a sua piena disposizione" y no eran las azafatas en los convenios sino hombres y mujeres de mi mismo nivel que por cuestiones profesionales se encontraban en ese momento a tener que colaborar conmigo.

Si se me ocurre algún otro ejemplo te contaré.

Momo


----------

